# BYC---Why Did They Have to Change?



## drdoolittle (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm sure this has been talked about a lot in the recent past, but I do NOT like the changes at BYC.  It takes forever to load now, and I am having extreme difficulty posting anything over there.  It's very frustrating, and I'm only posting this as I really hope BYH does not change at all.


----------



## secuono (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm with you! I don't even go there anymore...just not worth it. Everyone is having issues one way or another, so it's far less productive and I've noticed my threads takes 2-3 times longer to get a response. That means sometimes it takes 2 weeks before someone sees my post and can post back. It's ridiculous. 
This subject has been beaten into the ground already, but I really hope this site only adds space and nothing else changes....Maybe do a hard cull of the people that do not post or have not in the last 6mo and then only allow new members after a verification/approval. That would help keep the junk out and keep a manageable amount of space working. 
If this forum changes like the chickens...I'll have to find a new sheep resource and it took me months to figure out this one was good!


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree, I haven't been on there for a while now. :/


----------



## dwbonfire (Apr 15, 2012)

i 100% agree, i find it very confusing to navigate the page, and its soo slow now. i hate the way the auction section changed too as i sold hatching eggs on there. it would be great if BYH could have a chicken section and an auction section for those of us who are not using BYC as much anymore..


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Lets not complain, but except the change. It will take a while... BYC has some wonderful pages on help with the transition if needed. 
Neither of us is wrong or right. We all have personal opinions, but we shouldn't fuss.  Let's please not complain. If you're having trouble I'm sure their is somebody to help. 
We can't change it. Aren't you happy thought that there even is a BYC! Please let us except and be patient with the new adjustment. Thank you.


----------



## secuono (Apr 15, 2012)

Though*
Accept*

Not thought and except. 

Sorry, had to correct ya...=p


----------



## elevan (Apr 15, 2012)

A BYC Change Over Reality All Need to Read

There are also plenty of threads on BYC to help members figure out what changes were made and how to make the most of the new BYC platform.


----------

